# Not sure



## Emsabub

I know it’s a blue dye but I’m thinking its an evap?


----------



## Sander

Was that a digi or a regular test?


----------



## Emsabub

Sorry it was digital; I just like taking them apart :haha:

I know they’re invalid if they are but yeah!


----------



## Classic Girl

Yeah digi’s always have 2+ lines


----------

